# 2012 Beetle spotted



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*Check out the video of 2012 test drive.*


Looks like more rear headroom and nice style update. 

click
 http://www.autoblog.com/2010/12/04/video-2012-volkswagen-beetle-caught-making-the-rounds/#continued


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

cant wait to see in person.
I want to see a diesel & diesel performance versions.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

CoolDub... I checked your profile and posts. You're a VWOA employee aren't you? :sly:


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*Not VW employee*



SMG8vT said:


> CoolDub... I checked your profile and posts. You're a VWOA employee aren't you? :sly:


Just a car buff.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

BS. I'm onto you.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

The more I see this car the more I like it. Lovin the lower roof line. I always wanted to do a chop top NB. I want to get a buddy of mine to do a photoshop of the 2012 stuffed and stanced. If it had the 2.0T, my TS might be lookin for a new home.....


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*Stay off the kool aid*

SMG8vT your foil hat needs to be tightened down, bud.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

It's cool man I don't mind you promoting the VW brand on a public messageboard. I know they do that kind of thing. It's cool that the company researches its customers like it does.


----------



## ChrisRoser (Nov 26, 2007)

*One ugly bug*

I guess my hopes that VW would finally make a really cool beetle have been dashed. Loyal bug owner for 30 years. I guess it ends with the 2010.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

SMG8vT said:


> CoolDub... I checked your profile and posts. You're a VWOA employee aren't you? :sly:


 
Who cares if he is.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I do I guess. CoolDub's account seems to be used to pimp Routans and bring VW's "accidental" media leaks to our attention. :laugh:


----------



## crazyBUG (Feb 4, 2010)

brings this to mind


----------



## 09WHTGTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Doesn't even look that much different. I'm not impressed. Reminds me of a mini-Panamera without the big nose to accomodate a V8.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Do want!


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

FYI, it's the same one spotted earlier with the current New Beetle front and rear bumpers grafted on to disguise it.


----------



## nick93mac (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the new look! I think it makes it look more like a rat rod, the way the body is.


----------

